# Quotations about photography



## Hakon (May 25, 2003)

I am collecting quotations from the World of Photography and have made a website with ca 600 of them at www.PhotoQuotes.com - please take a look and tell me what you think.

If you know some quotes not listed then please email them to me.

Also take a look at my stock photos at NordicPhotos.com/hakon and tell me what you think.

Hakon


----------

